# WTB Cannondale headset Spacers in 1.56 size



## Frankie2blue (8 mo ago)

I am looking all over for a set of 3 Spacers ( 1.56 x 5mm ) for a Cannondale with a Headshok. The tube is 1.56, not 1.5 like a lot of them now. 
I end up with a nerve issue in my neck and it’s forcing me to go more upright. I finally got the right stem, but I need those spacers to ride again. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Williams44 (8 mo ago)

Hi bud,I’m sure my old man has that for sale in good condition you can contact him via email for more details
[email protected]

Sent from my TECNO PR651E using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie2blue (8 mo ago)

Thanks for that info. I am having them made by a cnc machinist so I’m no longer looking.


----------

